# new robo !



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well............ 
today i went up to my pet shop and as i walked in the door there were some customers there that had a little box with a robo in !

the story was he was bought with his brother (not from us) and they had begun fighting and the other one had gotten injured so they had to be seperated but the owners didnt have the room for another cage so wanted to know if we could take him 

sooooooooo................. i now have a new robo for the time being (until satrday) as we didnt have room in the shop for him at the moment. 

BUT..... the reason why im on here is to ask for advice on a way that i can sex him and what i am to look for  i have searched on the internet for advice but couldnt find anything. ive managed to get a rather good look and he doesnt seem to have nipples but also cant see any testicles  ive also weighed him and he was 19.4g so im guessing he is around 6-7 weeks old

im trying not to fall in love with him but its getting extremly hard ! he is SOOOOOOOO CUTE !!!!!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Is a Robo a rat  I honestly don't know..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

waterlily said:


> Is a Robo a rat  I honestly don't know..


Dwarf hamster :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this any help Zoe?
Roborovski Hamsters - Sexing


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is this any help Zoe?
> Roborovski Hamsters - Sexing


nope because for some reason the info on the page isnt coming up


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh I don't know why that is, would piccys do?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is this any help Zoe?
> Roborovski Hamsters - Sexing


That's a brilliant link.

I think you should get a Robo TDM.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> That's a brilliant link.
> 
> I think you should get a Robo TDM.


Stop it, you know I have a habit.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well the piccies help quite a lot ! i will try take pics of its bits now and see what you think, are the pics above of robo's or winter whites ? is it the same as winter whites ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> well the piccies help quite a lot ! i will try take pics of its bits now and see what you think, are the pics above of robo's or winter whites ? is it the same as winter whites ?


They are robo's, not sure of the differences, I had to get someone else to sex my campbells babys for me and I thought all the girls were boys and visa versa, so its lucky I did.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

here are 2 pics, one of his/her bits and one of its'self lol 

let me know what you think of the bits, i know that the pics aren't very good but there off my phone.



















i nely lost it in the process of taking pics  never realised how fast they can go !


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

can anyone tell if its male or female ? i know the pic is crap but a lil guess would help. im quite worrid as if its a female then it is very likely to be in early stages of prgnance as its been with another and they were ment to be 2 males


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I want a hammie!! That one is so cute!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> can anyone tell if its male or female ? i know the pic is crap but a lil guess would help. im quite worrid as if its a female then it is very likely to be in early stages of prgnance as its been with another and they were ment to be 2 males


I still can't tell if Poppet is a boy or girl for sure


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well i would really like to know with this one as if it is a male then it will be going into my pet shop on saturday to be rehomed, but if its female then i may have to keep it for 3 weeks to ensure it isnt pregnant. 

i would love to keep him/her anyway but i just dont have the room to keep another hammie. if it is pregnant then im willing to give her a quite secure home until the babies are grown and ready for new homes and then i shall find her a new good home also. (depending on wether its a girl and pregnant)


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Stop it, you know I have a habit.


A habit noooooooooooo

You don't own any rodents remember !


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> A habit noooooooooooo
> 
> You don't own any rodents remember !


Her 12 step programme is finally working, now she has admitted we will have flying rages as she takes it all back :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

another ham?? tut tut 

I think its a little girl. Tho i could be wrong as the pic is blurry.

Keep her until you are sure she isnt preggers, then rehome her. Just try not to get too attatched


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> another ham?? tut tut
> 
> I think its a little girl. Tho i could be wrong as the pic is blurry.
> 
> Keep her until you are sure she isnt preggers, then rehome her. Just try not to get too attatched


Ha ha ha ha lmao....... Oh sorry you were serious there, yes Zoe don't get too attached and find her a home, just like Srhdufe and me would do.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha ha ha lmao....... Oh sorry you were serious there, yes Zoe don't get too attached and find her a home, just like Srhdufe and me would do.


Of course i wouldnt get attatched


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> another ham?? tut tut
> 
> I think its a little girl. Tho i could be wrong as the pic is blurry.
> 
> Keep her until you are sure she isnt preggers, then rehome her. Just try not to get too attatched


If I take a photo of Poppets bumholes can you tell me if hes a boy or a girl


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> If I take a photo of Poppets bumholes can you tell me if hes a boy or a girl


:lol: :lol: his bumholes :lol: :lol:

Yes, i wll give it a go


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: his bumholes :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes, i wll give it a go


Yay I will take a picture later


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o0o i was hoping someone was going to say that it was a deffinate boy 

im going to weigh IT every day until saturday and if it comtinues gaining weight then IT will stay for an extra 2 weeks 

and of course i wont get attached coz im not a hoarder and dont have a problem ! 

btw at what age/size are they fully grown ?? as if IT is preggas then its a worrying time as IT is very young i believe about 6-7 weeks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o0o i was hoping someone was going to say that it was a deffinate boy
> 
> im going to weigh IT every day until saturday and if it comtinues gaining weight then IT will stay for an extra 2 weeks
> 
> ...


The campbells can get preggers from 5 weeks, obviously that would be really bad for them but it is possible, I think it looks like a girl, which is good for you cos I'm usually wrong.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: his bumholes :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes, i wll give it a go


This is the best one I could get and I can't really see any holes at all


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o0o thanks, well guess im not guna now till about 21 days time, this is gonna be hard not to get attached ! :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o0o i was hoping someone was going to say that it was a deffinate boy
> 
> im going to weigh IT every day until saturday and if it comtinues gaining weight then IT will stay for an extra 2 weeks
> 
> ...


They are usually about 10-12 weeks when they are fully grown. About 2 inches in length. They can breed as soo as they are "mature", which is about 5 weeks



Flissy said:


> This is the best one I could get and I can't really see any holes at all


He looks like a he to me 



....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o0o thanks, well guess im not guna now till about 21 days time, this is gonna be hard not to get attached ! :blushing:


hehehe i bet you keep him


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

wow your pic is wayyyyyyyyyy better thn mine lol, but if its thought to be a boy then im thinking mine maybe as it looks very similar to that pic. 

noooooo............... dont say that !!! 
i cant keep IT, i just cant !!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> noooooo............... dont say that !!!
> i cant keep IT, i just cant !!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> wow your pic is wayyyyyyyyyy better thn mine lol, but if its thought to be a boy then im thinking mine maybe as it looks very similar to that pic.
> 
> noooooo............... dont say that !!!
> i cant keep IT, i just cant !!!!!


Shall we place bets on this?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Shall we place bets on this?


Yes, i bet you a tenner that she keeps "IT" :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Yes, i bet you a tenner that she keeps "IT" :lol:


Sorry not willing to accept that bet, I don't like throwing money away.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sorry not willing to accept that bet, I don't like throwing money away.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I bet you a big bar of galaxy instead. I know i will win


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I bet you a big bar of galaxy instead. I know i will win


Yeah, do I look like the kind of woman that throws chocolate away.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Why not just keep it, whatever sex? That way you'll ensure a happy life for the babe and you don't have to prevent yourself form getting attached. Gorgeous hamster, by the way. ​*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yeah, do I look like the kind of woman that throws chocolate away.


Neither am i :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

arggghhhhhh stop it you two !!!! i have 9 hamsters anyway plus MORE babies on the way 

i really would love to keep it :blushing: and the more and more i handle him / her the more i want to ! 
BUTTTTTTTT.................. im really running out of room and my mum is going to go crazyyyyy with me soon ! 

BUTTTT......... i then think that i cant see anyone rehoming IT in the pet shop as ITS gonna need an experienced handler as ITSSSSS FASTTTT !!!!! it actually escaped my hands and i couldnt believe how fast it actually was ! hmy:

soooo im now in a real big pickle aint i ? 
anyone want a hamster ?? lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> arggghhhhhh stop it you two !!!! i have 9 hamsters anyway plus MORE babies on the way
> 
> i really would love to keep it :blushing: and the more and more i handle him / her the more i want to !
> BUTTTTTTTT.................. im really running out of room and my mum is going to go crazyyyyy with me soon !
> ...


You know you shouldnt ask those hamholics (tdm) on here 

Robo's usually are lightning fast. hehe me thinks you want "it" for yourself


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha no, nnnnnoooooo, no i dont !!!!! (trying to pursuade her head that she cannot keep IT) 

i was curiously wondering ut: would it possible get along with a male winter white ??? or would they just attack each other ??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha no, nnnnnoooooo, no i dont !!!!! (trying to pursuade her head that she cannot keep IT)
> 
> i was curiously wondering ut: would it possible get along with a male winter white ??? or would they just attack each other ??


No, you cannot mix the two species together as they would kill each other.

They would never see each other in the wild as they are from different parts of the world, so they are kept apart in captivity too


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i didnt think so, just a stupid curious moment there lol ! 

mmmmmm................ wonder how long i could keep IT for without my mum remebering lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> i didnt think so, just a stupid curious moment there lol !
> 
> mmmmmm................ wonder how long i could keep IT for without my mum remebering lol


hahahahahahahaha i knew you would want her


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha its an IT for now, acually its name is dia (die) but it will be it for now lol 

and i wanted it from when i first seen it but i dunno, we will have to see what happens lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> haha its an IT for now, acually its name is dia (die) but it will be it for now lol
> 
> and i wanted it from when i first seen it but i dunno, we will have to see what happens lol


Gonna have to keep checking your signature to see when you sneak a little addition in.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He looks like a he to me


Ok thank you I thought that too


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha, im going to collect two female chinchillas some time this week  

BUTTTTT................. there for my college and not for me, and the most time i will have them for is 24 hours lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha, im going to collect two female chinchillas some time this week
> 
> BUTTTTT................. there for my college and not for me, and the most time i will have them for is 24 hours lol


haha if you say so


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

no onestly lol college paying for them aswel so i have to give them lol 

but i shall see them most days


----------

